# How loyal are you to a certain brand?



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

Got into a discussion with my co-worker about expensive tools and cheap tools (which is an entire different issue) but it made me realize how much I gravitate to certain brands when I go to buy tools for certain projects or when I am hankerin' for something new. 

Craftsman is it for me when it comes to hand tools (wrenches, pliers, ratchets, etc.)

I won't own any other brand of hammer other than Estwing. 

Milwaukee is my power tool brand, though I own SKIL saw and a dewalt saander as well. 

I was just curious, what brands are you most loyal to?


----------



## Know It ALL (Nov 13, 2010)

As far as mechanic's wrenchs & sockets I use craftsman for the warranty. The others are various brands that I've collected over the years. I did buy a lithium ryobi 4 peice kit which serves me well. Also bought an Ingersol Thunder gun and a set of very large (up to 2") yang brand sockets. The thunder gun kicks ice.
May I add *WARRRRR Eagle. *


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

Know It ALL said:


> As far as mechanic's wrenchs & sockets I use craftsman for the warranty. The others are various brands that I've collected over the years. I did buy a lithium ryobi 4 peice kit which serves me well. Also bought an Ingersol Thunder gun and a set of very large (up to 2") yang brand sockets. The thunder gun kicks ice.
> May I add *WARRRRR Eagle. *


 
A big WAR DAMN EAGLE to you sir! Are you from Alabama?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I will stick with what I know is a good tool unless it begins to go down hill. Back a few years Plumb hammers were top of the line and I wouldn't use anything but. Then they started to make sorry hammers so I went to Estwing and still use them only. There are several other tools which I won't use again unless they bring the quality back.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm sticking with the rayobi 1+ 18v system because I already have so much into it. Other than that, country of origin means something to me, but thats about it, save there are brands I'll avoid.


----------



## Know It ALL (Nov 13, 2010)

WarEagle86 said:


> A big WAR DAMN EAGLE to you sir! Are you from Alabama?


 Only 7 miles from Jordan Hare stadium. I live on a hill and can barely see the staduim lights at night.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

For hand tools: Craftsman or any other American brand made here.

On cordless stuff I was a dedicated De Walt or Milwaukee 'til the Chinese bought Milwaukee. Kind Iffy on De Walt cause they com from Mexico last I heard. All the ones I mentioned that I own were made here. But I have had them a long time. 

Definitely no Milwaukee cause I won't buy from an enemy nation.

De Walt maybe, maybe if they are still in North America.b
But more than likely It will be Bosch. My kid is an engineer at Bosch so i get everything 40% off. I have the the ten vollt. It works great so I may just pop for all new Bosch stuff.







t


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

hvaclover, you get 40% off of bosch?! We need to talk....:laughing:


----------



## 14701NYtileman (Jan 1, 2011)

I use alot of porter cable. Got away from dewalt because they just aren't what they use to be. I will say my favorite cordless drill is the 19.2 volt craftsman offers. There tools have made leaps and bounds over the years. I have had 2 in the last eight years. I use my drills daily. So each one is about $120. That's a great 8 year investment.


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

14701NYtileman said:


> I use alot of porter cable. Got away from dewalt because they just aren't what they use to be. I will say my favorite cordless drill is the 19.2 volt craftsman offers. *There tools have made leaps and bounds over the years.* I have had 2 in the last eight years. I use my drills daily. So each one is about $120. That's a great 8 year investment.


You can say that again, their cordless line has really come into its own. The hand tools they offer have never been in question for me, but the first cordless models weren't very well made imho, but they've really come on strong in the last few years. Its still hard for me to get away from Milwaukee though on cordless stuff.


----------



## Allthunbs (Apr 27, 2009)

I buy what I need to the calibre that I need.

Craftsman is definitely out. Easy to buy the tools but impossible to get parts when less than half it's life has expired. I've thrown out lots of Craftsman stuff simply for lack of a part.

Makita, because I can get it cheaply at garage sales and parts are readily available, even for the oldest stuff. This makes Makita one of the most valuable brands in the marketplace.

Hitachi because it is robust and they made the only router usable for heavy work. (discontinued now!)

I tend to stay away from branding. That precludes stuff from the Robert Bosch and B&D stables. 

I've found that machinery and tools these days are very much part of the branding game: i.e. I picked up a 14" bandsaw at a garage sale and quickly found out that it is still sold buy just about every tool brand available in the marketplace to the extent that I can buy new Delta parts for my antique BusyBee bandsaw. I've also found that most machinery suffers the same fate. One manufacturer becomes the supplier of the month and puts everyone's brand on it. 

I tend to look seriously at warranties now. I buy Ridgid because of the warranty and I have taken advantage of it and the warranty structure works, albeit not the way I thought it would. It isn't as simple as taking the tool back to HD and they give you a new one. You actually have to get the tool repaired which, in my market area is no treat. A several months wait for parts is "normal." Repair centres seem to be proud of that statistic. My suggestion, if you're "caught" with a tool getting old in the repair depot, call the manufacturer and scream long and loud. It has a tendency to loosen the cogs of commerce a bit.


----------



## Supplicate (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't blindly buy into a product just because of what it says on the handle/side. I will buy into it because it is compatible with items already in the stable without adding anymore bulk, I especially hate having ten chargers for 12 seperate cordless tools. Which is why all of my tools of a certain voltage are pretty much always of the same brand

When it comes to corded/air/hand tools, I buy quality before I buy brand.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Allthunbs said:


> I buy what I need to the calibre that I need.
> 
> Craftsman is definitely out. Easy to buy the tools but impossible to get parts when less than half it's life has expired. I've thrown out lots of Craftsman stuff simply for lack of a part.
> 
> ...



You are so right. I have to make a living with my tools, so for me there can be no unexpected break downs.

As a result I have a double redundant power tool collection-four of each cordless tool and four of the hand tool. Two of each are on the truck and the remaining tools are stored at my shop/garage.


----------



## Hilltopper (Jan 6, 2011)

There are a few brands I tend to gravitate towards. It has to do with the quality of their products, the available service/parts for those products, as well as a consistent, uniform "familiarity" with their operation. I just know what to expect from them. 

As brands evolve, some manage to find their way off my "most favored" list, while certain new products find their way in the door. I try to keep an open mind towards improved methods, products, and trends. However, there are certain "old school" tools that I just WILL NOT replace. After spending most of my life with some of these old tools, I've just got so attached to them, NOTHING can replace 'em. 

Likewise, sometimes it's good to change, if for no other reason, just for the sake of change. We get stale if we ALWAYS do EVERYTHING the same way, with the same techniques.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

14701NYtileman said:


> I will say my favorite cordless drill is the 19.2 volt craftsman offers. There tools have made leaps and bounds over the years. I have had 2 in the last eight years. I use my drills daily. So each one is about $120. That's a great 8 year investment.


I believe the current offering Craftsman cordless tools ( C3 line) is made by TTI, the same company that makes the Ryobi line, and owns Milwaukee as well. If you take a look at the Ryobi One+ and the C3 Craftsman you will see that they look like they came out of the same molds, with just different colors and moulding. The batteries are clearly different, and the guts maybe as well, but they appear to be clearly related


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

WarEagle86 said:


> .........what brands are you most loyal to?


For cordless tools, I only buy Bosch, Panasonic, or DeWalt because I already have their cordless tools and I don't want to have any more orphan battery chargers.
.


----------

